# My coop and run.



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

It is still under construction. I have lots more work to do.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great, a good job that.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks! I am all new so this has been built after lots of research and reading about coops chickens and also study of breeds I was interested in.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Where we're from that's a shed lol. 

That being said, I've turned a large dog house into a coop, a pig pen into a coop, PVC pipe into a coop, rabbit hutches into coops, and on and on and on. 

It looks great!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Apopkacluckers said:


> Where we're from that's a shed lol.
> 
> That being said, I've turned a large dog house into a coop, a pig pen into a coop, PVC pipe into a coop, rabbit hutches into coops, and on and on and on.
> 
> ...


Lol yes its a shed. I got it cheap. Was alot less money invested in converting this shed to a coop than buying lumber to build the size coop I wanted.
Once I get it all done it will look more like a coop.
And thanks its comming along nicely by the time my chicks are ready to move in it will be all done I hope 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice roomy place your chickies are going to have. They're going to love it!


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Got my gate built and put up. 
I have 6 foot 2x4 fencing up. I am gonna go around the bottom of that with 3 foot high poltry wire.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Got the poltry wire around about 1/2 of the run. Its getting there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## coaldigginchicken (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it looks good. you have gotten farther than I have.


----------



## spark (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

I would like to give you a hint. I have a link that I want to share with you that has plans to build beautiful and even chicken coop in a simple way. 
Has only one handicap, is being paid ...

This is the link: http://chickencoops-guide.blogspot.com

greetings


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nickie said:


> It is still under construction. I have lots more work to do.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


looks like a great start

i would add a couple of large vents

that metal building will be really hot inside this summer without them

good luck

piglett


----------

